# [BSD kernel] Interesting picture



## ProFTP (Mar 11, 2010)

*Interesting picture*







At the left the '/usr/src/sys/i386/conf'
That it meant?

Why date there in such format?

Because of what source code the such?


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't know about mc, but ls(1) says, 
	
	



```
If the modification time of the file is more than 6 months in the past or
     future, and the -D or -T are not specified, then the year of the last
     modification is displayed in place of the hour and minute fields.
```


----------



## ProFTP (Mar 11, 2010)

In what humour of this picture?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2010)

Can you find a different translator?

OT: I'm sure mc just parses/awks/sorts the output of ls, so fronclynn's observaton is probably entirely correct (in whatever humour of this picture).


----------



## ProFTP (Mar 12, 2010)

```
$ perl -lne '@a = stat("xinitrc"); print "$a[8]\n"' xinitrc

1246311080
```

yes, unixtime

Probably date in unixtime was correct?... Before it was translated in other format...
... Can here was it is connected with 2010...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2010)

Try reading fronclynn's post again. The printed date is _within 6 months (ago/ahead)_, so it gets printed differently.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 12, 2010)

If it were ls(1), you would pass [red]-D %b\ %d\ %G[/red] to always see the year.  Maybe look at how misc/mc handles strftime(3)?


----------



## ProFTP (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you, probably just so ...


----------

